# "Beautiful giant" Laptop under 35k



## Sarvesh Singh (Jun 13, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
under 35000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP,Acer,Asus,Samsung,Sony
b. Dislike:Not specific

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming, watching movies (basically for Home/Personal use)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Not Specific


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Good looks with great after sales support.

7) Minimum Specs

Core i3 2nd gen.
2~4 GB RAM
500~750 GB HDD
Graphics card
Dos or Linux
Chiclet Keyboard


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 13, 2012)

HP G6 2005AX (Quad core,DUAL GRAPHICS - 7640G + 7670M,4GB) costs around 32k has AMD processor with 7 Home Basic. If you are looking for Intel processor then look for ASUS ones. Note that ASUS has DOS and not windows 7.


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for ur rply,
but i want intel 2nd gen processors.

For more specific i want to purchase from ACER/ASUS

from asus i have selected one model GIVE REVIEWS ABOUT IT..

Asus K53SD-SX809D 

But i am confuse from acer:

Acer aspire 5755g :
2nd gen ci3
2gb
500gb
1 gb NVIDIA GeForce 610M

Both computers having DOS.
Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 13, 2012)

go for ASUS


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2012)

happy gaming on that GT610 

read a few lines about GT610 at notebookcheck.


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to buy asus
but worried about its service...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

The best option for you is:
Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN

BTW Asus service is pretty good, they provide onsite warranty.


----------



## vkl (Jun 14, 2012)

*@op*

If you want to game the best option for you _at this budget_ is HP G6 2005AX.
Sure you can go for 2nd gen i processors but at your budget you would find them paired with a gt610m or gt520m which are not good enough for decent gaming.
So if you want better gameplay as well as 2nd gen i series processors then extend your budget or else pick up the HP G6 2005AX.


----------



## Minion (Jun 14, 2012)

Get HP G6 2005AX.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

vkl said:


> Sure you can go for 2nd gen i processors but at your budget you would find them paired with a gt610m or gt520m which are not good enough for decent gaming.
> So if you want better gameplay as well as 2nd gen i series processors then extend your budget or else pick up the HP G6 2005AX.



exactly. updated laptops with 3rd gen i3 + HD7670/GT630 should appear within 35k as 3rd gen i3 is cheaper than 2nd gen i3. but looks like manufacturers are too busy with ultrabooks to think about the budget customers.

don't go for laptops with GPU like 610/520M/520MX regardless of graphics memory. those are lowend GPU that will fail to play modern games by 2013. either choose the HP or wait for a month. new laptops should appear with better hardware in this price bracket.


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok...
Thanks guys for helping me out.


----------

